# Whats this?



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I can't believe I just noticed this. I've seen it before, but I've never took into consideration of what it meant, or seen it used.

When you look at a user's profile page, it says "Group Memberships" generally followed by, "This user is not a member of any groups" or something like that.

Whats that mean or what is it used for? Whats the groups? How do you apply?



I'm still getting over how I've never wondered this before...


----------



## warp x (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know. Are there any groups here at all?
Same thing for the buddy list, what's it for I wonder.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I've used the buddy list...once or twice a couple years back...
To the admin: Can we start groups? I call dibs on the first.  (well, depends on what it is first)
Is it not activated?


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

warp x said:


> I don't know. Are there any groups here at all?
> Same thing for the buddy list, what's it for I wonder.


I use the buddy list. It's nice to know who of the folks you know are on the forum.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

^ Am I on your buddy list?  Just kidding. 

I've even searched the vBulletin site. Nothing!


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

bluesaxgirl said:


> When you look at a user's profile page, it says "Group Memberships" generally followed by, "This user is not a member of any groups" or something like that.
> 
> Whats that mean or what is it used for? Whats the groups? How do you apply?


With vBulletin there is the possibility to make user groups to wich you can join if there would be any but that join option is disabled. The forum still uses user groups, such as Registered Members, Registered Members NO-Lounge, Banned Members, Banned from Market place, Moderators, Administrators etc... but you cannot exactly join these groups as you wish. Each of these groups have different permission settings and access to the forum. They're like pre-sets. For instance if someone doesn't want to see the SOTW Lounge, we just move that user in the "NO-Lounge" usergroup and voilà!  It saves the trouble of changing that user's settings one by one


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay. I get it...
Not as exciting as I thought it would be...thought it would be something like clubs users can join...kind of like cliques!


----------



## jbtsax (Jan 9, 2005)

bluesaxgirl said:


> Okay. I get it...
> Not as exciting as I thought it would be...thought it would be something like clubs users can join...kind of like cliques!


That is like . . . so High School. 

Say lots of bad things about S.G. and you can be in the clique I'm in. 

John


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

jbtsax said:


> That is like . . . so High School.
> 
> Say lots of bad things about S.G. and you can be in the clique I'm in.
> 
> John


Who's SG?


----------



## zxcvbnm (Jul 17, 2007)

Steve Goodson!


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

What did he do? 
I mean, I know who he is...but why make fun of Steve?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

bluesaxgirl said:


> What did he do?
> I mean, I know who he is...but why make fun of Steve?


Seriously now, lets NOT go down that road again. It is in the archives - all of his escapades on SOTW - don't pour salt on anybodies wounds.


----------



## BlueTrane2028 (Jan 6, 2006)

there's a laundry list of bad stuff about SG out there, a quick search will provide details, which includes not returning customer instruments, lack of communication and general a$$hattery on his behalf. Personally, I've never dealt with him, but I don't think I ever will either.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Heh. Voldemort. Just about every one of the threads about his saxes gets closed...
and his site...wow.


I never knew that.


----------



## Razzy (Feb 7, 2003)

Shhhh lest this thread get closed too. It's really been done to death. There's a reason they don't talk about Voldemort in Harry Potter but the reason for He Who Must Not Be Named on this forum is quite different. Just a bad subject.

Back on topic... I think the groups thing might be a decent enough idea. Maybe not so much as "cliques" but as in people who might live in the same region planning get-togethers and whatnot and talking about local things... this way you could find those groups and join them to meet up with users in a similar locale/state/region/country/culture/world. Hm?


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

I still don't understand why...
But it's seems like a touchy subject...something I guess an intellect with fifteen years of experience can't comprehend.
HIJACK: Walgreens unsalted cashews are 2 for $5. Think fast!...

...and don't give me that look. I'm trying to have controversy be diverted into someone else's thread. As long as its not mine.


----------

